# mettere in sicurezza



## leonardo da vinci

Hello evry body , i'm new , I speak Itlian but not very well , i'm very glad to be you, can you help me to get the exact meaning of "messa in securezza"
grazzi mille


----------



## Paulfromitaly

leonardo da vinci said:


> Hello ev*e*rybody , *I*'m new , I speak It*a*lian but not very well ,*I*'m very glad to be you , can you help me to get the exact meaning of "messa in securezza"
> gra*zie* mille



Mettere in sicurezza = to secure, to make safe.


----------



## cassidy

leonardo da vinci said:


> Hello evry body , i'm new , I speak Itlian but not very well , i'm very glad to be whit you, can you help me to get the exact meaning of "messa in securezza"
> grazzi mille


----------



## MAVERIK

I guess you refer to get security measures for a building or system


----------



## leonardo da vinci

Thanks a lot everybody,
very gratefull


----------



## lsp

cassidy said:
			
		

> Originally Posted *by leonardo da vinci  *
> Hello everybody , i'm new , I speak Italian but not very well , i'm very glad to be whit you, can you help me to get the exact meaning of "messa in sicurezza"
> grazie mille


with


----------



## Wolfling Teo

Come traduco: "messa in sicurezza d'emergenza". 
Il campo d'applicazione di riferimento è quello delle bonifiche di siti inquinati: ecologia/ambiente.

Grazie!

Come suona "emergency environmental protection procedures of polluted sites"?

Grazie


----------



## TimLA

Su ProZ ho trovato qualcosa che serve (magari).

...emergency safety position and clearance...

???


----------



## Wolfling Teo

Probabilmente, questa traduzione, mi costringerà a cambiare la struttura della frase!

Comunque, grazie!


----------



## DAH

Wolfling Teo said:


> Come traduco: "messa in sicurezza d'emergenza".
> Il campo d'applicazione di riferimento è quello delle bonifiche di siti inquinati: ecologia/ambiente.
> 
> Grazie!
> 
> Come suona "emergency environmental protection procedures of polluted sites"?
> 
> Grazie


  If I understand you, in the USA we usually make reference to an enviromental contingency plan.  The plan sets forth the procedures and actions to be taken in the event of some type of environmental incident like hazardous substances spills/leaks.


----------



## Wolfling Teo

DAH said:


> If I understand you, in the USA we usually make reference to an (_I can't post links yet_). The plan sets forth the procedures and actions to be taken in the event of some type of environmental incident like hazardous substances spills/leaks.


 
That seems exactly what *I* meant.
Thanks a lot.


----------



## mrmoto74

What about in this case? The context is earthquake advance warning system.

"Supponendo un tempo di gestione e propagazione dell’informazione pari a zero, il sistema permette la messa in sicurezza della popolazione e delle strutture strategiche (ospedali, scuole, gasdotti/oleodotti, impianti industriali)."

Supposing an information management and diffusion time equal to zero, the system allows for the placing in safety/securing of the population and strategic structures (hospitals, schools, gas/oil pipes, industrial plants).


----------



## DAH

> What about in this case?
> 
> Supposing an information management and diffusion time equal to zero, the system allows for the placing in safety/securing of the population and strategic structures (hospitals, schools, gas/oil pipes, industrial plants).


 A disaster contigency plan sets forth the specfics with respect to actions taken. However, the entities performing the safety tasks are called "first responders."


----------



## mrmoto74

DAH said:


> A disaster contigency plan sets forth the specfics with respect to actions taken. However, the entities performing the safety tasks are called "first responders."


 
Here we're dealing with a lightening speed system which would automatically warn (and therefore put into safety, secure) people, factories, etc... I'm looking for a verbal phrase which suits.


----------



## Wolfling Teo

mrmoto74 said:


> What about in this case? The context is earthquake advance warning system.
> 
> "Supponendo un tempo di gestione e propagazione dell’informazione pari a zero, il sistema permette la messa in sicurezza della popolazione e delle strutture strategiche (ospedali, scuole, gasdotti/oleodotti, impianti industriali)."
> 
> Supposing an information management and diffusion time equal to zero, the system allows for the placing in safety/securing of the population and strategic structures (hospitals, schools, gas/oil pipes, industrial plants).


 
Escluderei securing che di solito indica il concetto di fissare/allaciare/attaccare (anche se sempre in un contesto di sicurezza), per esempio:

fasten/secure your seat belt = allacciare le cinture.

secure it to the wall = fissalo al muro (perchè rischia di cadere).

Io girerei un pò la frase, diciamo:

Supposing (Io userei: Assuming) an information management and diffusion time equal to zero, the system allows for the population and strategic structures (hospitals, schools, gas/oil pipes, industrial plants) to be protected.

Spero di essere stato utile.
Ciao


----------



## mrmoto74

Grazie Teo.


----------



## Wolfling Teo

Wolfling Teo said:


> Io girerei un pò la frase, diciamo:
> 
> Supposing (Io userei: Assuming) an information management and diffusion time equal to zero, the system allows for the population and strategic structures (hospitals, schools, gas/oil pipes, industrial plants) to be protected.
> 
> Spero di essere stato utile.
> Ciao


Scusa ho notato che nella frase che ti ho suggerito c'è un errore:

Supposing (Io userei: Assuming) an information management and diffusion time equal to zero, the system allows for the population and *the* strategic structures (hospitals, schools, gas/oil pipes, industrial plants) to be protected.

SORRY!


----------



## redheart88

*Il capo avrebbe dovuto mettere in sicurezza i macchinari nella fabbrica.*

Context: Someone is saying that working in that place was dangerous.

* Mettere in sicurezza* is like saying *adottare misure di sicurezza* . My doubt is on what verb fits better in English(don't think adopt is correct!) and if I should use the preposition *for* before the word machinery?
My attempt is : The boss should have  taken safety measures for the machinery.
Thanks


----------



## london calling

redheart88 said:


> The boss/owner should have taken safety measures concerning the machinery.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

E questo?

mettere in sicurezza


----------



## redheart88

Veramente ho utilizzato il search ma forse non ho cercato bene perchè la risposta è stata che non c'era nulla che corrispondeva alla mia richiesta!


----------



## underhouse

Su internet ho trovato:

_to get the machinery to safety
__to bring the machinery into safety_


----------



## london calling

underhouse said:


> Su internet ho trovato:
> 
> _to get the machinery to safety_
> _to bring the machinery into safety_


That would convey the idea of salvaging or saving the machinery: 

_It's raining, get the machinery to safety_

Or during a war, or something like that.


----------



## underhouse

london calling said:


> That would convey the idea of salvaging or saving the machinery:
> 
> _It's raining, get the machinery to safety_
> 
> Or during a war, or something like that.


 
Oh yes...I misread the question!


----------



## rya00

Hi everybody, I am also struggling with the translation of this ugly term into English, I read the previous threads but I am afraid none of the suggestions given suits my case, I need the expression used for buildings, in an architecture/urban planning contest "Dopo gli interventi di messa in sicurezza e sanificazione dell’intero sito"
My try would be: " after securing and sanitizing the whole constuction area..."
What do you say!?? Since you are already at it, awhat do you say about "sanitizing"? Does it work?
Thank you all in advance!


----------



## TimLA

Well, it might work if we were talking about biological contamination or a top-secret security project.

Perhaps:
...after securing and site clean-up...

But can you describe what you mean by "sanificazione" - is it more than just "clean-up"?


----------



## rya00

Dear TimLA,
thanks for your suggestion, the term is quite obscure for me as well, even though as mother-tongue Italian speaker I should know...but I think they don't really mean a biological contamination but more likely toxic wastes or industrial pollutants of some sort.
Does this help?


----------



## TimLA

If the context is just about a simple construction site prior to building a new building or adding on to an existing one, then I'd leave it as "clean-up".


----------



## rya00

*O*k, sounds good to me
*T*hank you very much for your precious help!


----------



## london calling

rya00 said:


> *O*k, sounds good to me
> *T*hank you very much for your precious help!


"Mettere in sicurezza" generally means to render something safe. In your case, I imagine it means to apply all the safety measures necessary to render the building or the site safe.
I think "sanitise and clean-up" is a good way to express "sanificazione".


----------



## assu

Hello! How can I translate "mettere in sicurezza" referred to any equipment and/or vehicles, cranes, bulldozers inside a Refinery and during an emergency? My try is "to keep/arrange them safely" but I'm not sure. Thank you in advance


----------



## AlabamaBoy

Safely stow/store (all construction equipment and vehicles).


----------



## assu

Thank you 1


----------



## mjfloresta

If I may offer two additional options: 

"Lock down" & "Secure"


----------



## assu

You are welcome! Thak you very much indeed


----------

